Ask HN: How do you decompress after a long day at work? - amadk
======
Japhy_Ryder
Cycling. Getting out on the bike for an hour or so does wonders for me. It's
very meditative.

------
cpach
Usually it’s just the regular stuff: Browsing the web or watching TV-
series/movies.

I also try to see some local music gigs once in a while, I find that very
rewarding. Doesn’t have to be a world-class performance, it’s nice just seeing
friends, listening to some music and grab a few beers.

------
diehunde
For me it's a long walk with my dog. Gives you time to reflect and sometimes
good ideas come up.

------
malux85
Up at 6AM, code to 3PM - 4PM, a 5k hike through the woods nearby (about 1
hour), then code until 10-11PM, hour of reading before bed.

I wouldn't be able to do 2 coding bursts without the hour of exercise, I find
it very invigorating

------
mixmastamyk
Exercise, fresh air, i.e. a long walk or hike.

The long term solution is to reduce your workload of course.

------
petoskystone
Eat till I'm sick

------
scotchbonnet
Tend my garden. Puts my back and neck in a good position.

------
sarcasmatwork
Go for a walk if its nice out.

exercise

read

watch a movie

Start a hobby

~~~
duggable
Do you start a new hobby every time you have a long day at work?

